# Nissan Almera 1.5 02 plate



## NicholaH (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi there

I wonder if you guys can help? My windscreen has been full of condensation in the morning (all other interior windows dry) and when I wipe it, it ends up like drops of rain all over the glass

I mentioned this to a work colleague and he said it sounds like a filter needs cleaning. He had a look earlier and lifted up the fascia below the external vents just under the bonnet but he said there is no filter there. Is this the case or should there be something there?

any advice welcome - thanks!


----------

